# VapeCon 2015 Write up for Vape News Magazine



## Gizmo (16/9/15)

http://vapenewsmagazine.com/august-2015/vapecon-a-celebration-of-butt-kicking-south-african-style

Take a read.. Thanks to @Vaper Rising for all the hard work put into it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (16/9/15)

Awesome read. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Noddy (16/9/15)

Geez, few local juices I never knew even exist.


----------



## Smoke187 (16/9/15)

awesome article, I'm super chuffed that I was mentioned in at the Vape Cartel stand  @KieranD 

@Vaper Rising thank you for the hard work, this article rocks


----------

